# advice on trimming a cabinet apron over sink



## Bob the Painter (Jan 24, 2012)

You know the type, it has scallops, as a painter I am quite expert, but I need to cut this down, what it the best thing to do (other than call a trim carpenter, it is a tiny job). Jigsaw, I dunno.....

I have seen where guys have managed to wiggle it out, others have pushed it out with damage, seems like the best thing to do is get it off, cut it and put it back up. I know it is elementary but I am no expert on carpentry and am afraid I will screw up the job. It just looks so out dated. I know a place where they can make me something new but getting the damn thing out is the biggest issue.:blink:


----------



## wooddude (Jun 14, 2011)

well painter bob i think what u are describing is called a valance usually between two upper cabinets normally they are fastened from inside of the cabinets with either screws or nails,if screwed in place thats easy remove the screws,if nailed you may have to dig out the head of the nail i would use a pair of dikes to grip the head and pull far enouph out to get a hammer on it with one side removed you should be able to wiggle the other side out


----------



## Bob the Painter (Jan 24, 2012)

wooddude said:


> well painter bob i think what u are describing is called a valance usually between two upper cabinets normally they are fastened from inside of the cabinets with either screws or nails,if screwed in place thats easy remove the screws,if nailed you may have to dig out the head of the nail i would use a pair of dikes to grip the head and pull far enouph out to get a hammer on it with one side removed you should be able to wiggle the other side out



Yeah, but look at the vertical attached. I swear I could see no screws nor nails.....but I will look again, but it looks odd with that vertical coming down on either side.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Post a pic for us. Most likely a finished panel on sides of cabs and its screwed through that not visible from inside cab or they craiged and filled hole. Worst case borrow a Multi Master don't worry if you ding it up you know a good Painter to touch it up

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## wooddude (Jun 14, 2011)

is there a nail block(or cleat)on the back side if so may be nailed thru the face in that case just pound off


----------



## Bob the Painter (Jan 24, 2012)

*Got 'er done : )*



MastersHand said:


> Post a pic for us. Most likely a finished panel on sides of cabs and its screwed through that not visible from inside cab or they craiged and filled hole. Worst case borrow a Multi Master don't worry if you ding it up you know a good Painter to touch it up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum



I did post, but I saw that it was an odd way of doing this, my friend came over and knocked the faceframe on that one wall cabinet over the stove and took it outside and cut it with a skill saw all the way across. Then we noticed that there were some wires to undermounted lights showing so we plan to find some rounded corner pieces:shifty: and put them up. Went ahead and added a piece of base turned upside down to the top of the cabinets and to that we added crown. What is a fair way to pay a carpenter to do little jobs like this?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Bob the Painter said:


> I did post, but I saw that it was an odd way of doing this, my friend came over and knocked the faceframe on that one wall cabinet over the stove and took it outside and cut it with a skill saw all the way across. Then we noticed that there were some wires to undermounted lights showing so we plan to find some rounded corner pieces:shifty: and put them up. Went ahead and added a piece of base turned upside down to the top of the cabinets and to that we added crown. What is a fair way to pay a carpenter to do little jobs like this?


Depends on how well ya know him. A Six Pack. Or if it's Serious $75 an Hour

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

